# Locum Tenens for NP/PA



## psomerhalder (Jul 15, 2014)

Can an NP/PA be a locum tenen for another NP/PA.  I cannot verify this through my research in MCR.  I am thinking through all the reading I can do that the Locum Tenens is for an MD only.  I know there are a lot of places that advertise Locum Tenens coverage for every type of provider but that does not mean that MCR will approve this.  I am looking for the rules and regs that spell out that MCR does not allow LC for NP/PA's.  Can anyone help me

Patti S


----------



## NeoCoder116 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Locus tenens*

This only applies to physicians according to CMS. "Providers" cannot work in conjunction in this reciprocal billing concept/agreement.


----------



## nshetty (Jul 15, 2014)

Section 1842(b) (6) (D) of the Social Security
Act clarifies that this is a ?physician
for physician services? provision. In other
words, services provided by non-physician
practitioners (e.g., nurse practitioners and
physician assistants) may not be billed under locum tenens provision


----------



## nshetty (Jul 15, 2014)

Section 1842(b) (6) (D) of the Social Security
Act clarifies that this is a ?physician
for physician services? provision. In other
words, services provided by non-physician
practitioners (e.g., nurse practitioners and
physician assistants) may not be billed under locum tenens provision[/QUOTE]


----------

